# Blogging through the Heidelberg



## raekwon (Jun 13, 2008)

If anyone's interested, I've embarked on a project where I'll be blogging and commenting on the 52 "Lord's Days" of the Heidelberg Catechism. Essentially, it's just my personal processing of the Qs & As and how they apply. Nothing too technical or profound, but hopefully it'll be helpful for some. Take a look if you'd like.

Heidelberg Musings — raewhitlock dot com

Comments and critiques more than welcome!


----------

